# Tax software for US Return



## miky348 (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi,

I have to file federal return from 2009-2014. Looking for a reasonably priced software (desktop version) that supports:

a. 1116, 1116-AMT, 6251, 6251-AMT & other AMT forms

b. Carryover statements for: 1116, 1116-AMT, 6251, 6251-AMT & other Carryover statements

TaxAct: 1116-AMT is NOT support from 2009-2011; Carryover stmts are not supported

Thanks
miky


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

As you'll probably notice, most tax software is available in prior year versions - for a price. Overall, TaxAct seems to be the cheapest, at something like $12.99 a year.

But there are only about 8 tax preparation softwares that can handle overseas taxpayers in any event, so you're kind of stuck with one of them. This document explains it: http://photos.state.gov/libraries/france/5/irs/efiling.pdf

But as far as I can tell, you can't file previous years electronically, no matter what. Depending on the expense and the capabilities of the other programs, you could pick the one that best suits your needs, even if it is lacking in one or two items, then manually amend the forms you file based on the additional information. I'm told Publication 514 does a better job explaining the AMT stuff connected with the form 1116 tax credits than any of the instructions.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

